# Buy a 5D Mark III or Wait for ??? in 2014



## KBStudio (Jan 1, 2014)

Kind of hoping for a new chip that competes with the Sony/Nikon overall quality. Wait or purchase a 5D MIII? Talk here is that Canon will not give us a new camera in 2014. If true, the question is wait til 2015 sometime, or buy a MIII. Have Mark II, access to several Mark III, at work, but need a personal camera update.

I am a working Pro and have personal experience with all Canon chips and several Nikon chips. So, please, no discussion over C versus N. Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2014)

Hope is nice. Holding your breath would be a bad idea. 

In what way is your 5DII falling short for you? For me, it was the AF. The 5DIII would have been a solution, but I got the 1D X. I didn't have issues with the sensor-based IQ of the 5DII.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hope is nice. Holding your breath would be a bad idea.
> 
> In what way is your 5DII falling short for you?  For me, it was the AF. The 5DIII would have been a solution, but I got the 1D X. I didn't have issues with the sensor-based IQ of the 5DII.



+1...AF system is my #1 reason jumping from II to III.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 2, 2014)

If no discussion of C vs N then I suggest you reword your original post.
You opened up the topic in your first line by saying Canon needs a chip to compete. Either it was a flame or a poor choice of words.

I think it unlikely that we see a 5d III replacement this year, the body hasn't been out long enough.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 2, 2014)

If you don't need the speed, the III is totally fine. ISO performance is AMAZING and AF is just a nudge short of the 1DX performance. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd definitely wait for the 5DIV. Just make sure that the pictures you want to take will wait too .


----------



## slclick (Jan 2, 2014)

2014, The year of the LENS...great deals on a 5D3 now.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2013/12/deal-match-eos-5d-mark-iii-body-only-for-2699-at-bh/

Sure it's expired but these have been popping up here and there within 100$ of each other


----------



## KBStudio (Jan 2, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> If no discussion of C vs N then I suggest you reword your original post.
> You opened up the topic in your first line by saying Canon needs a chip to compete. Either it was a flame or a poor choice of words.
> 
> I think it unlikely that we see a 5d III replacement this year, the body hasn't been out long enough.



I know that the Sony chips(Nikon) are better in dynamic range and especially the gradation in the middle tones. This is from comparing my Mark II and Mark III files with Nikons D600, D7100, D3x and a few D800s. This comparison was done on jobs allowing direct evaluation. I have also compared, in studio, the Leaf Aptus 45, Imacon's older chip, 5D Mark II and Mark III. For most usages, the Canons were great. Again, the middle tone gradation was the only issue. Both the medium format chips have much larger pixels. Thus the tonal breaks were very smooth compared to the Canon's.

But back to the reason(s) for my question. AF is a major advantage of the Mark III as is its better high ISO performance. But at ISO 100-320, I can not differentiate between the cameras. So is a 3300 dollar price justifiable if only for AF and high ISO performance? Kind of a rhetorical question.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> If no discussion of C vs N then I suggest you reword your original post.
> You opened up the topic in your first line by saying Canon needs a chip to compete. Either it was a flame or a poor choice of words.



+1

The fact that Canon dSLRs outsell their Nikon counterparts indicates that Canon is more than competitive, they're winning the competition. 



KBStudio said:


> So is a 3300 dollar price justifiable if only for AF and high ISO performance? Kind of a rhetorical question.



It's a question everyone needs to answer for themselves. For a whole lot of people, the answer was/is a resounding yes. The way you phrased your posts, apparently your answer is no, and that means you shouldn't buy a 5DIII. I certainly agree that if you shoot mainly static subjects at low ISO, the benefits of the 5DIII over the 5DII are minimal.


----------



## KBStudio (Jan 2, 2014)

I guess the real question I was hoping could be answered, but of course can't, is when will Canon introduce a chip comparable to Sony's in a full frame format? Only Canon knows.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 2, 2014)

KBStudio said:


> I guess the real question I was hoping could be answered, but of course can't, is when will Canon introduce a chip comparable to Sony's in a full frame format? Only Canon knows.



The title of the forum is Canon Rumors, not Canon Schedule.
Unless a release is imminent you are probably as well off consulting a psychic. 
I heard there are several on line that will give you the answer for a small fee charged to your credit card.

With Canon's silence about upcoming camera releases, I am not optimistic for a new high MP body next this year.

Edit: oops... it is next year.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> With Canon's silence about upcoming camera releases, I am not optimistic for a new high MP body next this year.



Canon is usually pretty silent about upcoming camera releases - the site isn't called Canon Announcements, either. 

Besides, there's no guarantee that a high MP body from Canon will have improved low ISO DR, right?


----------



## Bambo (Jan 2, 2014)

Faced the same issue myself (was using the Mark II). For me it was the better focusing and slightly higher FPS (I shoot a lot of sports). The added bonus was the slightly better low light IQ and the silent shutter speed (for when I'm shooting indoor events). I figured even with an announcement in 2014 we might be looking at early 2015 for the actual camera (along with the premium pricing for something new). Not wanting to miss a year of photos with the better equipment, I ended up taking advantage of the B&H deal and upgraded to the 5D Mark III. Been using it over the past few weeks and am very happy with the upgrade.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > With Canon's silence about upcoming camera releases, I am not optimistic for a new high MP body next this year.
> ...



Yes ...but...they do post the announcements when they happen 
The bad thing is once Canon announces a new body it may be months before we see it.

While there are no guarantees, it might be a fair bet that the next body will have improved video functions.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jan 2, 2014)

KBStudio said:


> But back to the reason(s) for my question. AF is a major advantage of the Mark III as is its better high ISO performance. But at ISO 100-320, I can not differentiate between the cameras. So is a 3300 dollar price justifiable if only for AF and high ISO performance? Kind of a rhetorical question.



It really depends on you for the answer here --- if the work you do depands better AF. If you know your missing tons of shots because of that, then yeah, it's worth it. If the majority of your work is done as higher ISo's then yes it's worth it. If the majority of your work is controlled and slower - and the majority of work is done at ISO 100-400 then it may be best to stay on your mk2. I don't think any of us here is gonna be able to answer that for ya though.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jan 2, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> KBStudio said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the real question I was hoping could be answered, but of course can't, is when will Canon introduce a chip comparable to Sony's in a full frame format? Only Canon knows.
> ...



LOL at consulting a psychic!!!! but, I don't think we need to go that far. We can use canon's history to get a better idea of when --- I think most here would agree that 3-4 years between upgrades is a very reasonable way to look at it...

but --- I'm not even sure given what your asking that waiting on the next 5 series will be what you want anyway. If you want higher MP's and more DR, I would be looking and hoping for any word on the big MP thing canon has been working on. If we look at the the ucserbase - the 5 series is meant to be a jack of all trades camera - good enough for the studio but also really good in the dark. I don't think I'm far off in saying that wedding photographers are the main client base of the 5 series - and wedding while wedding shooters would love some more DR, its a trade off...manageble file sizes and a wide usable ISO range are far more important unless you want to buy a body that's only used for 1-2 hours of the day.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 2, 2014)

If you're okay with the AF system of the 5D2 and are only really concerned with an increase in IQ or improved gradation in the middle tones, then just swap out for a 6D. Although a negligible increase, it does have the highest DR of any Canon sensor at the moment. I also find that the files are cleaner/slightly better to work with in post than the 5D3. Just a thought.....


----------



## cocopop05 (Jan 2, 2014)

If you are after a replacement for the 5D Mark III in 2014, then Canon may disappoint you. Based on history I think mid 2015 is when the Mark IV may be released.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 2, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I feel that you're concerned that 5d III price would decrease a lot when 5d IV gets released. Considering some recent great deals, you can always sell it for about the same price (in case you don't like the camera). 

If you aren't concerned about that, 5d III is a great camera and should serve you many years. I think many 5d III owners may skip 5d IV and wait for 5d V.


----------



## tiger82 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm waiting for the release of the 1Dx Mark III. That's the only way I can afford the current 1Dx just like I can finally afford the 1D Mark III now that it is 2 revs out.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 2, 2014)

BTW, if you sold your 5D2, you would basically have enough to cover the cost of a refurb 6d or add a couple hundred and get a new one at 1400. 

Also, if Canon sensors are restricting your ability to get what you need and AF is not a big deal for you, get an a7r. So far, they have been shown to provide really high resolution out of Canon glass (just based on what is available on the net) and give you the DR of the sensor I believe you want.

Or if Canon's silence on a new high MP/DR sensor is truly irking you to the point where you can't take another photo, then just jump ship and get what you are lusting after.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 2, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> I'm waiting for the release of the 1Dx Mark III. That's the only way I can afford the current 1Dx just like I can finally afford the 1D Mark III now that it is 2 revs out.



;D...LOL


----------



## slclick (Jan 2, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the release of the 1Dx Mark III. That's the only way I can afford the current 1Dx just like I can finally afford the 1D Mark III now that it is 2 revs out.
> ...



FUNNY!

Then there's the highly anticipated APS-H high MP, high DR, high fps at a low cost, oh and it will take EF-S lenses too.

Thank you, I'll be here all week.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 3, 2014)

Hmmm but I see you are leaning toward canon instead of Nikon. Obviously as a pro who has used both, you already know which direction to go...regardless of the Nikon chip design.

That being said you should get the 5diii and not worry about what's around the corner. You'll be asking the same question again when/if a 5d iv is announced. Take good care of your 5d3 and trade it in later for something else that may better suit your needs or wants at the time. I have a 5d3 and actually like it more than the 1dx. I'm considering buying a second one.



KBStudio said:


> Kind of hoping for a new chip that competes with the Sony/Nikon overall quality. Wait or purchase a 5D MIII? Talk here is that Canon will not give us a new camera in 2014. If true, the question is wait til 2015 sometime, or buy a MIII. Have Mark II, access to several Mark III, at work, but need a personal camera update.
> 
> I am a working Pro and have personal experience with all Canon chips and several Nikon chips. So, please, no discussion over C versus N. Thanks.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 3, 2014)

What do you shoot, and exactly are you looking to improve in terms of camera results?

Scott



KBStudio said:


> Kind of hoping for a new chip that competes with the Sony/Nikon overall quality. Wait or purchase a 5D MIII? Talk here is that Canon will not give us a new camera in 2014. If true, the question is wait til 2015 sometime, or buy a MIII. Have Mark II, access to several Mark III, at work, but need a personal camera update.
> 
> I am a working Pro and have personal experience with all Canon chips and several Nikon chips. So, please, no discussion over C versus N. Thanks.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 3, 2014)

Agreed!



Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Hope is nice. Holding your breath would be a bad idea.
> ...


----------



## MovingViolations (Jan 3, 2014)

KBStudio said:


> Kind of hoping for a new chip that competes with the Sony/Nikon overall quality. Wait or purchase a 5D MIII? Talk here is that Canon will not give us a new camera in 2014. If true, the question is wait til 2015 sometime, or buy a MIII. Have Mark II, access to several Mark III, at work, but need a personal camera update.
> 
> I am a working Pro and have personal experience with all Canon chips and several Nikon chips. So, please, no discussion over C versus N. Thanks.



When I really needed low light high ISO working body it did not exist. Now I need it again. Waiting for a "Magic Bullet Camera" is not good for restful sleep. Now that I need a rugged high ISO body again the 5D MIII makes sense with Eye-Fi for using tablets or laptops for studio work (tablets on a hiking trail). D800's look appealing until a remote release pin drops into the body. I use remote releases always from a tripod in a studio situation or for landscape/architectural photography. You might save yourself the upgrade expense if you can focus from a tablet and the 5D MII. I don't know. Never done it. But it is growing in popularity as you can see just how good your focus is on a larger screen. An investment in an Eye-Fi Pro 16 GB card is not so much if an upgrade is saved until the 5D M IV finally is released. Just my thoughts for what they are worth.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 3, 2014)

How are people getting Live View via an Eye-Fi card?

I very occasionally use an Eye-Fi but I also have a WFT, the Eye-Fi is a toy, the WFT a tool with dramatically better functionality. You can use the WFT for Live View, and full control over remote shooting, among other things.


----------



## deleteme (Jan 3, 2014)

KBStudio said:


> Kind of hoping for a new chip that competes with the Sony/Nikon overall quality.



Do you feel that the final usable quality of Sony files is that much better? I have heard a lot all over the net but I have not seen anything in a print or on the web that has convinced me to switch despite the allure of the Sony A7R.

I see great images and poor images and I cannot tell what has been made with what.


----------



## MovingViolations (Jan 3, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> How are people getting Live View via an Eye-Fi card?
> 
> I very occasionally use an Eye-Fi but I also have a WFT, the Eye-Fi is a toy, the WFT a tool with dramatically better functionality. You can use the WFT for Live View, and full control over remote shooting, among other things.


You may not can. I only see the preview of already taken images. WFT might be the only way to go at a cost. I just went to the Eye-Fi site. Not to clear about what it can and can't do. Most likely a contact with them up and coming.


----------



## bleephotography (Jan 3, 2014)

MovingViolations said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > How are people getting Live View via an Eye-Fi card?
> ...



The Eye-Fi cards only allow for transferring images, there is no live view streaming. For that one could use the CamRanger, which is significantly cheaper than the WFT transmitter. I only got an Eye-Fi card for one reason, and that was to transfer jpegs ad-hoc to my iPad and it did that well, albeit somewhat slow. I imagine Canon's transmitter is probably faster, and it should be for the price. The CamRanger has excellent reviews, although the demos and reviews do mention that there is a minimal, but noticeable lag in live view streaming.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 3, 2014)

bleephotography said:


> ..... one could use the CamRanger, which is significantly cheaper than the WFT transmitter.



I got a secondhand WFT for $160, wouldn't be without one now.


----------



## bleephotography (Jan 3, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> bleephotography said:
> 
> 
> > ..... one could use the CamRanger, which is significantly cheaper than the WFT transmitter.
> ...



Wow, how'd you find such a deal? I've been looking around and the cheapest I've been able to find it is ~$500 on eBay. $160 is a steal!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 3, 2014)

Craigslist.


----------



## KBStudio (Jan 8, 2014)

Sorry, I kind of abandoned this thread until today. To answer several questions.

I shoot for catalog, advertising, menus, and web. Large products to tiny chips. Vehicles to baseball mitts. Food to footwear.

I have looked at the Sony A7R and it seems like a option through not ideal.

I have a ton of Canon glass and the cost of selling and replacing would be enormous. And having been a Nikon shooter for 20 plus years, I am not really sure I would want to go back. 

After further review and a cost/benefit analysis, I have decide to "quietly" wait.

For those looking for a "Live View" tether to a tablet, I am successfully using DSLR Dashboard and Helicon Remote with my Nexus 7 tablet. A wonderful solution for really low angles where you can not see through the view finder or the LCD screen. I use a USB extended cord to allow me to get away from the camera as needed. This is a field set up. I shoot tethered 98% of the time in studio using Lightroom and EOS Utility.

I just wanted to thank the thoughtful respondents to this thread. It has given my lots of food for thought.

Kim Brun


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd skip a generation, so if your doing fine with your 5D2, Get the 5D4.


----------

